# NEW TO FORUM ADVICE ON TRESIBA INSULIN



## Seashell (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am new to posting on a forum but was after advice about Tresbia insulin. I have been a Type 1 Diabetic for 14 years injecting Novorapid and Levimir. For a long time now i have been having lots of hypos then rebound highs. My diabetic nurse thinks that Levimir is not being effective in me anymore and has changed me to Tresbia ! Its the first time in 14 years that i have to try a different insulin. I want to try a change so I can feel better in my control but I am feeling very nervous about starting it. Just wanted to hear of other people's experiences with this insulin. Did anyone have any side effects like sore injection sites or weight gain ??? Any advice really appreciated. Thanks alot x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Seashell, welcome to the forum  I've no personal experience of Tresiba, but I know we have a few members on it and they appear to have found it works well for them. Hopefully they will be along to share their experiences  I can understand you being nervous about changing after so long - what exactly are the problems you are experiencing with the levemir?


----------



## grovesy (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome! Sorry unable to help with query!


----------



## Seashell (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi thanks for your message I suffer with daily lows then rebound highs ! I carb count and adjust my Novo rapid dose for my meals but i can't seem to get any level with my blood sugar. This has been going on for a long time now. My diabetic nurse felt that my basal insulin could be the cause and after 14years on levemir she feels that tresiba could help me ! A change is due   Thanks for the reply again x


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Seashell

I'm fairly new to Tresiba myself having been on it just over a month so it's still early days for me.  I used to split my Levemir but have Tresiba once a day in the mornings.  It seems to have more of a flatter profile compared to Levemir which has helped a bit with hypos but I seem to have other issues with basal which I'm not sure any long acting insulin can help with and I'm now on the pump waiting list.

The transition from Levemir was straightforward with just a bit of tweaking needed.  I haven't noticed sore injection sites - both Levemir and Tresiba are made by the same company, Novo Nordisk.  As for weight gain, well it's too early to say but in 30 years in terms of basals I've had Humulin I, Ultratard, Levemir and now Tresiba and I weigh the same now as when I was diagnosed and could still do with putting a bit of weight on.   In other words I don't think any weight gain that people may get is due to the insulin.

Hope it goes well for you and let us know how you're getting on with it.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2016)

Hiya - can I just enquire what sort of results you've seen when you've done basal testing?  (see http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120 ) 

If you haven't done any well now's the time because it will identify if there are gaps or surges in your basal requirements and you'll then be able to assess whether Tresiba has solved any of them - if not, back to the drawing board again - with those results.


----------



## Seashell (Oct 12, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Seashell
> 
> I'm fairly new to Tresiba myself having been on it just over a month so it's still early days for me.  I used to split my Levemir but have Tresiba once a day in the mornings.  It seems to have more of a flatter profile compared to Levemir which has helped a bit with hypos but I seem to have other issues with basal which I'm not sure any long acting insulin can help with and I'm now on the pump waiting list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seashell (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks so much Matt for your message. Helped me so much to feel positive about this change of insulin. Really pleased you are finding Tresiba a good insulin Really appreciated the info on how you have found Tresiba. Thanks again Seashell x


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 13, 2016)

Two things I have discovered about Tresiba are that the manufacturers say do not drink alcohol or use any medical products containing alcohol while on this medication (which came as a surprise to me) and that you shouldn't take this if pregnant or breast feeding (which may not be relevant). 

Although weight gain is listed as a side effect, I agree with Matt on that issue.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 13, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Two things I have discovered about Tresiba are that the manufacturers say do not drink alcohol or use any medical products containing alcohol while on this medication (which came as a surprise to me) and that you shouldn't take this if pregnant or breast feeding (which may not be relevant).
> 
> Although weight gain is listed as a side effect, I agree with Matt on that issue.



I've seen that advice Mike on an American site for the u200 version. However, I've got the PIL from my packet and it states and I quote - "*Tresiba with alcohol - *If you drink alcohol, your need for insulin may change.  Your blood sugar level may either rise or fall.  You should therefore monitor your blood sugar level more often than usual."  The same wording that it says on the NovoRapid PIL.  I'm not a drinker myself but it seems if you're on u100 Tresiba you can have a drink if you want.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 13, 2016)

I take Tresiba and find it much better than Lantus.  No weight gain, or sore injection sites (a lot less than with Lantus as it happens).  It's very very flat profile wise so helped me massively with hypos although a tiny bit too much dose wise and I'm in hypo town but that's down to my sensitivity.  On the alcohol front, my info doesn't say to avoid alcohol, and I've had a couple of glasses of plonk without problems.  I don't drink much (approx 4 glasses of wine a year ) so not the greatest test case.  Its not perfect, but on the whole for me it's a revelation, my quality of life is much better


----------

